# Dial Replacement



## cdrcos (Apr 25, 2010)

I am looking for an M-6 to replace my M-5 (too many numbers with the dial and bezel) and have learned that none of the regular retailers have them in stock any more, including Mr. Wajs.

Mr. Wajs has suggested that I purchase an M-6 dial for $100 and have it put on my M-5.

*
Any thoughts on that suggestion?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

An idea i think,would be to look at buying an aftermarket dial from somewhere like Otto Frei.The M6 appears to use the ETA 2824-2 movement,Dials for which ofrei appear to have,in all sorts of designs to choose from.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Contact the guvnor here. Email him at [email protected] he should be able to help or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry completely unrelated to topic jeffvader... but 'are you're my boss mr stevens?'

love it! :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

jeffvader said:


> Contact the guvnor here. Email him at [email protected] he should be able to help or at least point you in the right direction.


But,Of Course.

I would add,If you were having some legibility issues,then i would suggest sourcing a light coloured dial.It would also be a good opportunity at this point to change the hands to something wider [sword,Baton type],Even those with a black outline to them.

If you have a look in the Japanese watches section of the forum,you will find examples of modified Seiko divers of this configuration to take some inspiration from.

Regards


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

cdrcos said:


> I am looking for an M-6 to replace my M-5 (too many numbers with the dial and bezel) and have learned that none of the regular retailers have them in stock any more, including Mr. Wajs.
> 
> Mr. Wajs has suggested that I purchase an M-6 dial for $100 and have it put on my M-5.
> 
> ...


I can sell you an M6 dial for a lot less than $100, I have them in stock.


----------

